# Ariens ST724 Predator Engine Swap Parts needed?



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, I found an older Ariens ST724 (From the 1979-80's I believe) this was being thrown out on the side of the road, the motor is definitely seized, I was looking to replace it with the Predator 6.5HP Engine (Harbor Freight item number 69730). Its missing the chute but the bucket and tires are in great shape. Do I need a sleeve adapter for the predator engine, if so what kind is this correct (3/4" to 1"? ) ebay item number 182161821978

Is there anything else I would need to fit this engine? Should there be anything else I should look for that would need replacement besides the chute, I will check the pulleys and belts, I've never done an engine swap before but am familiar with the process. I just don't want to put more money into this than its worth. The levers on the back are hard to depress but can be pressed (I figure some grease and sanding any rust that may be preventing it from moving) Anyone have any advice, is it worth it? other engine alternatives? Thanks are a couple photos (hope its allowed)


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

First check to see what size shaft, the current engine has. If it's 3/4, it may be just an easy swap over. I did a 624, and it was just a matter of swapping the pulleys onto the Predator, and bolting it down.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe 5,6 and 7 hp are likely 3/4" shafts and use the same mounting pattern as the Predator engine, so you should be able to reuse the pulley, cover and belt. I did 2 Ariens 724 Predator engine swaps and they were straight forward, the only 2 modification needed were to the chute turning handle (I needed to add 2 swivel joints for clearance issues) and I had to install longer studs to hold the engine to the frame.


----------



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks all for your help, the question I have now is, is this a 1" shaft or a 3/4" according to the measurements will I need a sleeve or anything else to use the predator. 


























PS that puller is the most annoying thing to use they make it so hard to lock the arms in place and you have to constantly adjust it took me 2 hours but I shouldn't complain it got the job done!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

oh go ahead and complain, with something that involved, complaining is allowed and justified.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It sure is a 1" shaft. you'll need an adaptor from 3/4 to 1"

Here is one
3 4" to 1" inch w Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter Predator | eBay


----------



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok so I just received the chute I was missing. Does anyone know how the chute is kept in place? I was thinking if I screw it down in some way it will prevent it from rotating, how does this stay in place originally? If I move the blower the chute falls over. I looked at the repair manual and can't seem to figure it out. Also any solution that I can find at home depot would be great. Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

see the three small plates screwed to the underside of the chute, you should be able to remove just one and slide the chute over the ring on the bucket, reinstall the third plate and yer good to go.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You will also have to Replace the Engine mounting studs with longer ones.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

nwcove said:


> see the three small plates screwed to the underside of the chute, you should be able to remove just one and slide the chute over the ring on the bucket, reinstall the third plate and yer good to go.


 what he said ! those screwed on plates go under the "lip" that is on the housing and hold it in place. you may have to unscrew the other "plates" some depending on clearance in order to slide them under the lip. I'd put some thin grease between the housing and shute, top and bottom of the "lip" before you put it on. it needs to be greased and you might as well do it before you install it


----------



## Old Ariens (Feb 5, 2021)

Motor City said:


> First check to see what size shaft, the current engine has. If it's 3/4, it may be just an easy swap over. I did a 624, and it was just a matter of swapping the pulleys onto the Predator, and bolting it down.


It is a 3/4 inch shaft. No sleeve needed to put 6.5 hp Predator motor in it's place.


----------



## Old Ariens (Feb 5, 2021)

Would anyone know of a possible fix for rotating rod that changes the direction the snow shute? It is now too close to the Predator engine for it to work properly. There has to be something better that twist ties.
I also wanted to ask if the original 6hp tecumseh engine I replaced is of any value to anyone? It ran, but was starting to make a lot of noise. thank you in advance.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Old Ariens said:


> Would anyone know of a possible fix for rotating rod that changes the direction the snow shute? It is now too close to the Predator engine for it to work properly. There has to be something better that twist ties.
> I also wanted to ask if the original 6hp tecumseh engine I replaced is of any value to anyone? It ran, but was starting to make a lot of noise. thank you in advance.


I've seen people drill a hole lower in the plate that the chute rod goes through by the bottom of the pull start housing, and then extend the rod going up to the panel on the control panel.


----------



## Old Ariens (Feb 5, 2021)

ou2mame said:


> I've seen people drill a hole lower in the plate that the chute rod goes through by the bottom of the pull start housing, and then extend the rod going up to the panel on the control panel.


Thank you for the response. I'm trying to visualized this. On the Ariens 10000 (manf.late 60's , early70's) I have has the clutch on attached to the left handle, the gear selector on the other handle and the chute rod hangs in between the handles. It goes up the left side of the handle to the shute, where it connects via a worm screw. I will have to check and see if it is possible with this engine. I'll let you know. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Check out this thread, with multiple photos:









Ariens chute control after engine swap


Just wanted to share how I dealt with re directing of the chute control on my 10000ariens. I needed 2 u joints, a coupling nut, 3/8 rod and a l bracket. I've googled the beejesus out of this and this is what I came up with after seeing other people's work. Hope it helps someone. Now if I...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

